# Matt's fault!!! (ksmattfish, that is)



## Mitica100 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well Mattie, you made me so friggin' jealous about not having a Leica that I went and got me one! :mrgreen: It's a IIIf red dial body in excellent working and cosmetic shape. Can't wait to feel it in my hands, buddy!





Thanks a lot, pal!  ​


----------



## santino (Feb 16, 2005)

yay congrats mitty  :cheer:

have a lot of fun with your new "toy" (or should I say tool)


----------



## terri (Feb 16, 2005)

You Leica owners can all bite me....  :x 









  Can't wait to see the pics, Mitica!


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 16, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You Leica owners can all bite me.... :x


 
Now, now terri...  Was that an invitation?? :shock: :shock: :blushing:  


Since I don't have a Leica lens on (just yet...) I'll put on the Canon 50/1.8 from the SBIV and see what comes out.


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats yo! We really should have a jealous smiley 

Zach D:


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> I'll put on the Canon 50/1.8 from the SBIV and see what comes out.



Hey, I have that lens too.  Haven't tried it yet.  Congrats on the new camera.


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 16, 2005)

mmmmm how I'd like a Leica. I was just checking over their website the other day, and man those things are expensive when you buy them new. But I bet they've got to feel great to hold. What I'd really like is their R9 with the Digital Modul R. It's swappable between film and digial -- how cool! 
Some day, when I grow up and become the CEO of a mega-million dollar company, I'll buy myself one of those  . But for now, I think I'll keep my hopes to maybe one of those IIIfs or similar for some day.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 17, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Hey, I have that lens too. Haven't tried it yet. Congrats on the new camera.


 
Very cool!  How'bout starting a little TPF Leica Club?  

Which lens do you have?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 17, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> But for now, I think I'll keep my hopes to maybe one of those IIIfs or similar for some day.


 
They are not that expensive because everyone goes after the M series more. A good user body could cost you between $250 and $450, depending on the seller, condition and rarity. The 'red dial' IIIf usually cost more than the regular 'black dial'.

Question for you: since I saw your quote about the sushi bar...  does your user name _unimaxium_ mean that you like sushi, and especially uni sushi (sea urchin)?


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 17, 2005)

Hehe, no, my name has nothing to do with sushi. The quote is from some funny online cartoon. I wrote a description of my name in the "how do you say your name thread", which you can find here


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 17, 2005)

Ahha! Cool. But it makes one wonder... There is a connection: sushi=uni, so I thought it might have a hidden meaning.

Anyway, the camera arrived today, superfast shipping. And it's much more beautiful than the picture I posted on top of this thread. Works very smooth.


----------



## oriecat (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm hoping to get a widelux in the next couple days.  That's Matt's fault too. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Feb 17, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to get a widelux in the next couple days.  That's Matt's fault too. :mrgreen:


Wow, Orie - sounds cool!!   :thumbup: 

Maybe we should re-name this "the blame thrower's forum".


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 18, 2005)

Update: Had the Leica now in my hands for over two and a half hours, clicking away on dry, just to hear the smoothness of the shutter. The feel is quite amazing...


Widelux! That's the next project!! ...errr... not for a while, my bank account is pretty depleted after the Leica!    And I need a Leitz lens too!

Anyway, there were some neat Russian panoramics on Ebay. An FT2 and a Horizont, both 35mm with rotating lens. Interesting cameras IMHO.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 18, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Very cool!  How'bout starting a little TPF Leica Club?
> 
> Which lens do you have?



While I do like Leicas, I don't like them any more than many of my other cameras.  I'd be more likely to join a Rolleiflex club 

I have that Canon 50mm you mentioned, and what I assume is the standard 35mm Leitz Elmar that came with the III(F).  I've only tried the Elmar.  

The III(F) pretty much sits in the display case these days.  It's a lot of fun to shoot, but my Ansco Titan fits in my pocket much better, and it's medium format!

Someday I'd love to have an "M" model Leica, but at the price they fetch there are numerous other cameras I'd choose before it.  For instance the "Texas Leica", otherwise known as a Fuji medium format rangefinder.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 18, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Anyway, there were some neat Russian panoramics on Ebay. An FT2 and a Horizont, both 35mm with rotating lens. Interesting cameras IMHO.



Did you see my post comparing a Widelux F6 with a Horizon 202 (the latest version of the Horizont)?  

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16827


----------



## terri (Feb 18, 2005)

> While I do like Leicas, I don't like them any more than many of my other cameras. I'd be more likely to join a Rolleiflex club


You sound exactly like my husband!      We were just talking about "goody" cameras and what we'd drop big bucks on if we could.   I said Leica.   He said, "Nice, but....wide angle Rollei."   

Wide angle Rollei...?   :scratch:  I have yet to search a picture of one, but he's all giddy over the thing.


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 18, 2005)

yay! another Leica fan here  congrats!!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 18, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Did you see my post comparing a Widelux F6 with a Horizon 202 (the latest version of the Horizont)?
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16827


 
Widelux is a much better camera/lens combo, no question about it! Wow, what a difference. Thanks for the link, I haven't read it before.  OK, I'll stay away from Russian cameras...


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 18, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You sound exactly like my husband!  We were just talking about "goody" cameras and what we'd drop big bucks on if we could. I said Leica. He said, "Nice, but....wide angle Rollei."
> 
> Wide angle Rollei...? :scratch: I have yet to search a picture of one, but he's all giddy over the thing.


 
How about this pic of a WA Rollei:


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 18, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I have that Canon 50mm you mentioned, and what I assume is the standard 35mm Leitz Elmar that came with the III(F). I've only tried the Elmar.


 
The Canon is a great little lens, I have the 50/1.8 and the 135/3.5 for the SBIV. But, as I couldn't see the IIIf complete without a Leitz lens, I got a Summitar 50/f2:


----------



## terri (Feb 18, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> How about this pic of a WA Rollei:


Lord help me, that's probably it!


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 19, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Lord help me, that's probably it!


 
A true giant of the WA, the 55mm Distagon by Zeiss is one of the sharpest lenses out there! Not cheap either!


----------



## terri (Feb 19, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> A true giant of the WA, the 55mm Distagon by Zeiss is one of the sharpest lenses out there! Not cheap either!


Yep - that must be the one, then.   He keeps talking about it saying it's going to be his retirement present to himself.        It's in the thousands, I believe.    :shock:   It would make a very nice present to someone who's worked in aerial photography all this time!!   I hope we can snag one for him when the time's right.     It does look gorgeous.


----------



## mygrain (Feb 20, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Lord help me, that's probably it!



Hey that's just a rollei tlr with a mutar...right? I've wanted one for sometime but they are really rare and equqlly expensive. I've read they kind of suck though.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Hey that's just a rollei tlr with a mutar...right? I've wanted one for sometime but they are really rare and equqlly expensive. I've read they kind of suck though.


 
No, they are Wide Angle Rolleiflexes made between 1961 and 1967. They all come with the one lens, 55m/f4 Distagon.


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2005)

Yep, and they ARE supposedly hard to come by, because people who own them don't seem to want to give them up.


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats Mitica! :thumbup: 

Lets see the pictures!


----------

